# What's best for arthritis?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Angel Cody had significant spondylosis, too, as well as degenerative myelopathy. He was on an NSAID (in his case, Etogesic, which is inexpensive if written as Etodolac, the human version), with Tramadol added as needed. He also took glucosamine/chondroitin, fish oil caps and milk thistle to protect his liver from the NSAID and occasional antibiotics. If you have great concerns about NSAIDs, you could try DogGonePain or Metacam. I preferred an NSAID because it is an anti-inflammatory as well as an analgesic. Hope you find something that works well for your dear old boy....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We are having good results with acupuncture, chiropractic adjustments, massage (at the acupuncturist and at home with a $10 hand held massager we got at Walgreens) and B-12 injections. 

Also, keeping the dog lean and mild exercise help.

Finally, I cannot say enough good things about omega fatty acids--fish oil, and more fish oil, after consulting with the vet--since his spleen is removed. The fish oils will help lubricate the joints. 

Our acupuncture vet recommends a short term anti-inflammatory/tramadol combination, tapering off as the spondylosis episodes resolve, so the dog has something to fall back on if the episodes return.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

chiropractic adjustments have made a big difference for Copper's alter-ego, my Toby dog. We were getting one a month for a couple months, but the chiro. recommended we go to every-other-month because he seems to hold out pretty well.
Toby Dog gets a rimadyl every morning. It's what works for him. It seems different dogs react differently to different drugs; some get a lot of relief from, for example, dog gone pain, whereas others only from previcox or zubrin. Toby's problem is a calcified lower lumbar disk, not a lot of arthritis.
I didn't want to put Toby on rimadyl because of his elevated liver enzyme, but the vet monitors it every 4 months and it hasn't effected the enzyme at all. 
The vet told me...suppose he lives 6 months longer without the rimadyl. Six months in pain, where he lies around and feels miserable all day. OR he can die a little earlier from his liver issue, but have had quality life up until the end.
My choice was a simple one when he put it that way, but of course it's a very personal decision.
oops, forgot to add...
If you try rimadyl, there is a generic version (not flavored/chewable but that isn't an issue with my dogs) that you can get from Drs. Foster and Smith for a significant price difference.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

With our Dylan, we reduced his weight (he was a little Cubby) and that helped along with fish oil 1000mg daily and Cosequin DS 2 daily. He now and then has days when he has problems getting up but it usually is because he over extended himself!! He is 11+ yrs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We had good luck with Metacam for a long time but then swithed to gabapentin. It didnt work for him well enough especially with the charge It was over $100 a bottle thru the pharmacy. Right now Beau has been doing good with just the chondrotin and gloucasmine. He has even been getting on the couch by himself.


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

*11 yr old with hip weakness*

Our 11 yr old girl is on a diet and getting her back into some short walks for exercise. She shows some pain, stiffness and stumbles a bit with her hind legs. Her Wellness dogfood does have chondroitin in it but I am wondering if we need to give her another supplement or ask vet for some meds...? Your advice is appreciated. Jopalis


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I would not be concerned about the use of NSAID's under the supervision of your vet if your pup is otherwise healthy. Controlling the pain and inflammation in the hips I believe is far more crucial to your dogs quality of life than the unlikely chance that your dog would suffer any consequence of NSAID use. My boy, prior to his hip and elbow replacements was on NSAIDs for 6 years. His cocktail consisted of Rimadyl, Tramadol and later we added Gabapentin. To protect his liver we also added the supplement Denamarin. He is just about to be 12 and has had no liver issues pertaining to NSAID use. I say talk to you vet and give it a try! Better to keep him comfortable and active so the arthritic changes don't progress even more quickly. 

Before considering seeing a chiropractor I would consult an orthopedic specialist. We were told that spinal adjustments on a dog suffering from hip dysplasia could do more damage than good because the body has adjusted to a new way of movement.


----------

